# Daisy's pregnant! But...



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Our mare needs regumate and progesterone injections afterward, and our babies have all came out happy and healthy.  Congrats!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful, phenomenal cross! 

Chilly was on Regumate for 7 days after her 21 day ultrasound. Her cervix wasn't completely closed. So we put her on it as a precaution.

Be very careful with it. Wear gloves. Wash your hands. And do not let it touch your skin. I'm in my prime for child - bearing years and my vet very firmly told me NOT to handle it. I made my mom give the dose. And even my dad once (non-horsey) LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Both are stunning! Fingers crossed everything continues going well!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

haha - how funny ... I wrote IA instead of AI - whoops. Thanks all - I am wondering why the vet gave her a six day supply instead of until the next u/s. My regular vet is coming out on Wed to give Spidey and Howard shots, so I am gonna ask him then.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

My mare did the exact same thing last year... I was advised against using the Regumate by people on other forums, they said it was likely unnecessary, but it wouldn't harm anything. Basically told me I was just wasting money. I asked my vets again, and I trust my vets, and they said "look, we're the ones who did the ultrasound and had our hands in there and felt there was poor uterine tone" so basically it was random people on the internet vs. two vets who examined the horse in person. Well, I chose to use the Regumate. Later we tested my mare's hormone levels and they were low, so she had to stay on it. The vet said with her hormone levels being that low, she certainly would have lost the foal (and all the money I had spent up until that point) if we hadn't put her on the Regumate to begin with. Due to her low levels, she had to stay on the Regumate for a while, until finally she started producing high enough levels on her own. Long story short... she foaled a healthy baby boy two weeks ago and I don't regret the decision.

My vets were ok with me handling the Regumate and I am a woman of childbearing age. I did use gloves in the beginning, but the mare spit and slobbered it all over my bare arm one day, I freaked and called the vet who said it would most likely cause me to miss my period, but it would do no real harm. To me that sounded like an upside! lol But, alas, I didn't miss anything and after that I used it without gloves and I have survived!

Nice parents, by the way. I applaud you for choosing to breed horses that are negative for genetic defects and have actually accomplished things! I hope you share the pregnancy and foal with us.

If you would like a link to the thread where I discussed the Regumate and the entire breeding of my mare, just let me know. It's on another forum, so I'd PM it to you, since most forums have rules against linking to other forums.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I will re-iterate the warnings about Regumate. DON'T get it on your skin, glove up to handle it and wash thoroughly when you're done. I handled Regumate from the time I was pretty young, before we knew how much trouble it can cause a human, and it caused me some big problems. It's a very useful and safe drug for its intended purpose and some mares can't hold a pregnancy without it, but don't let it get on you.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks all - I appreciate your responses - I want to be excited about the pregnancy but will keep my emotions in check until we hear a heartbeat and she is further along. I will keep you all posted.

And I am being very careful with the Regumate - double gloves and hand washing immediately afterwards. - thanks again, I feel better ...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

JetdecksComet said:


> My vets were ok with me handling the Regumate and I am a woman of childbearing age. I did use gloves in the beginning, but the mare spit and slobbered it all over my bare arm one day, I freaked and called the vet who said it would most likely cause me to miss my period, but it would do no real harm. To me that sounded like an upside! lol But, alas, I didn't miss anything and after that I used it without gloves and I have survived!


You are extremely lucky.

My vet became ended up having a hysterectomy because of Regumate. She was very young when she had it done as well. It can really Eff you up. :-(


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Took Daisy back for her ultrasound - we are at day 27 and have a heartbeat!  Everything looks very good - great uterine tone, right stage of development of the fetus - so great news there.

The follicle is still there - now quite large... we are putting her back on Regumate until day 45 - at that time I'll take her back up and make sure all is well and decide at that time whether to continue the Regumate ... Vet and breeding farm manager both said they have seen many owners decide against the Regumate with similar mares and have positive outcomes, but have seen some slip - I just decided that even if it is just a preventative, it is worth my piece of mind.

So we are on track with Daisy's pregnancy and I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, this is going to be a gorgeous cross! And happy to see that you had her tested for OLWS so you could make an informed decision in breeding. I hope everything goes well for you. Be sure to keep us posted and pictures are a must.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=766809726682970&l=1444129864509837849


Everyone -meet Bob 

48 days and looking great. And yes, I am gushing in the video - It was very exciting seeing him(?) move around.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

And here is the pic - his head is on the left looking up. :lol:


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

How cool! and adorable!! Can't wait to see this baby on the ground =)


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Getting Close! Day 218!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Daisy has wax now, and yesterday started dripping milk - I am hoping she holds off another week, but vet said she could go tonight or go in three weeks... very exciting times


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Very exciting!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ace80908 said:


> Getting Close! Day 218!


218 or 318? If 218 is correct, praying your mare holds on for another 120 days. If 318 is right, then I'd be sleeping by that mare tonight. :lol:

If she is dripping milk, make sure you have the vet out before the foal is much older than 12 hrs to check its IgG and make sure it gets the immune transfer. Here's a link to a thread I did about the importance of Passive Transfer and making sure the foal gets it.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/importance-igg-testing-newborn-foals-396714/


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh yeah, hahaha - day 318  - and thanks for the info, I'll make sure to follow it.

She isn't dripping freely, but when I went out this morning she had the milk over the back of her legs with more wax on the teats... 

She's getting closer!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ace80908 said:


> Oh yeah, hahaha - day 318  - and thanks for the info, I'll make sure to follow it.
> 
> She isn't dripping freely, but when I went out this morning she had the milk over the back of her legs with more wax on the teats...
> 
> She's getting closer!


Ok, at 318, I'd be sleeping right next to my new Bestie! Can't wait to see that foal, I like the VS stallions quite a bit.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am thinking we have a bit of time left, her muscles in her hind end are still firm, lots of resistance in her tail and her vulva is still normal looking - but then again, those tricky mares never want us to know, do they? I am on the mid shift for tonight so she better hold on until at least tomorrow. Then I go to day shift so I'll be able to monitor her at night. Right now she is tucked in her 12x16 stall, deeply bedded with straw, hopefully snoozing soundly.

And I cannot wait for this foal - I love the VS babies, and think this cross will be just a wicked legged pleasure machine


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Is she maiden? If she is, you may get lucky and she'll hold on. Unless she's like my LOVELY maiden who went 7 days early for spite. LOL! You never know! Since you never want a baby before 320, I hope she holds on a couple and that she quits leaking.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

She is a maiden - I think she's gonna wax and drip for a few days to get me all spun up then slow everything down and wait another 2 weeks. But that's just my prediction - I agree though, I would sure like for her to get into the 325 range just to make sure the little ****** is cooked all the way through. I scraped all the dried milk off her hinds today so I can see how much we are losing ...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ace80908 said:


> She is a maiden - I think she's gonna wax and drip for a few days to get me all spun up then slow everything down and wait another 2 weeks. But that's just my prediction - I agree though, I would sure like for her to get into the 325 range just to make sure the little ****** is cooked all the way through. I scraped all the dried milk off her hinds today so I can see how much we are losing ...


I've known mares who "dripped" for days before they dropped with no transfer problems. And I've had a mare who didn't seem like she streamed all that much or leaked that much and pfffft no colostrum. I'm tellin ya, the do it for spite. And there's nothing you can do about it, unless you milk her off and keep it in the freezer for when the baby is born. I hate to do that though because sure enough, you'll milk her off and then in 24 hrs, she'll quit producing colostrum at all. 

Blasted Mares!:lol:


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

So true - and right now, it seems just a small amount, almost like she just squeezed it out while lying down - who knows... I will def have the foal get a once over as soon as he's born (my vet is on standby) and have his/her levels tested. Wanna do this right~~ been waiting a long time for this little one


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Her udders are hot and tight, she is not at all impressed with me messing with them, so milking her might involve a little rodeo ....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, I wouldn't milk until the baby is on the ground. Then before baby goes in for the first time, you might milk off several ounces to relieve some pressure and make her less uncomfortable. My vet also has me give 10cc of Banamine right after delivery, you might check and see how your vet feels about it. Seems to make life a little bit easier all the way around.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I'm just here for the baby pictures.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Sharpie said:


> I'm just here for the baby pictures.


Me too! 

Good luck Ace!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

What Sharpie said


----------



## ponyroll (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow very pretty sire and dam! I can't wait to see the baby!

Also, just wondering, is the father related to Zippos Mr Good Bar? He looks very similar to a gelding I have who is related to Good Bar. They have the same eyes!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

The sire, VS Code Blue, is out of the great show mare VITAL SIGNS ARE GOOD who is a multiple, multiple World Champion daughter of Zippos Mr Good Bar. She has over 1900 AQHA points, 13 World Championships, and has won over 200k - she is HYPP N/H, but VS Code Blue is n/n. His dad is RL Best of Sudden, is also extremely well bred, and has sired multiple World Champions as well.

Daisy is a ROM earner, with over 50 points herself in multiple events, including Grands and Reserves in Open and Amt halter and performance events, and her sire, Just Say Jose, is a World Champion Sire. 

We will put Daisy back in the ring after this year - she is my keeper, and the first mare I have owned that I thought was worthy of being bred. I am so excited about this baby, I can't even tell you  

Tonight Daisy is in her foaling stall, I will be out of town this weekend for a family event (uggh - the timing!!) so I moved her up to a friend of mine who has a foaling stall and is very experienced, if she holds on she'll come home on Tuesday - here she is on Camera. My friend, Christine, has it set up so she can watch Daisy from her living room...

My friend tested her tonight using pool strips and the PH of the milk was at 6.8 tonight so Christine will test her in the AM and see where we are at. She says we wont get excited until she's at 6.4 ... 

She is in excellent hands and we are all happy to let her cook for awhile longer, but IF she goes tonight/tomorrow we will be as ready as can be...

This is a wonderful learning experience and I am so thankful I am surrounded by very experienced folks to help walk Daisy and I through it..


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I should add the shavings are in the stall, but the straw is at the ready right outside the door of the stall - if anything appears immenent, Christine will put out the straw...


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow! Beautiful dam and sire! I can't wait to see the baby


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Subbing- this will be "my" first HF baby of 2015. I love following along


----------



## Prisstine (Sep 16, 2014)

How exciting! Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Subbing! This should be a cool, cool foal.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

subbing too! I don't get my baby until April, so I need to get my baby fix!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Meet Louie!! Beautiful roan overo colt. Mom and baby doing great. More pics to follow.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Awww... congrats. He is adorable. Glad mom and baby are doing good!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Gorgeous boy! Congrats!


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

HE is absolutely PRECIOUS!!


----------



## stargirl90 (Aug 28, 2012)

Adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OH I am SUCH a SUCKER for a roany pony with a bald face! He's adorable!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Louie is doing great...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

This is Mommas first time right? She sure seems content!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Congratulations. He looks sooo cute.. I love babies.. if I could I would have plenty of them around...


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh my goodness! He is adorable! Love his colouring


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Louie is doing great, he was bouncing around the stall this morning.

Daisy fooled me, thought we had a little time left, her hind end was still firm and her vulva was fairly normal. Came out in the morning at 5 am to find our little guy, very thankful she had a smooth delivery.

Vet came out yesterday and checked him over, he got a clean bill of health - his body temp was a little low (99.5) and he has a heart murmur, which vet said should resolve in a few days, he'll be back out next week to verify. We have a big storm coming in, lots of snow on the ground and more expected, so my awesome hubby hooked up a infrared heater on the stall door so he can get under the lights and get warm. 

I am head over heels in love with this guy. He is my first breeding, and I am so pleased with him. 

Here are pics from Daisy the night before, and them last night soaking up the heat from the lamps - it was about 10 degrees last night so it was much needed.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Gotta comment on Momma too. She still looks to be in really good flesh which is going to keep her lactating well for quite a while. I really like seeing a healthy looking mare, especially right after delivery and right before you wean them. 

That little man is adorable. Just what I'm going to hope for when I breed Honey Boo Boo next.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh he is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Louie - one day old. 

This is why I waited until I had a mare worthy to breed, and picked the best stud I could find. This is truly the best I could have hoped for... he is sweet and curious and perfect. Ahhhhh, I am in love.

The one pic shows his color running up his roan leg... I was cleaning their stall and Daisy took Louie outside, I took some pics then ushered them right back inside - way too cold for little ones outside right now.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ace80908 said:


> Louie - one day old.
> 
> This is why I waited until I had a mare worthy to breed, and picked the best stud I could find. This is truly the best I could have hoped for... he is sweet and curious and perfect. Ahhhhh, I am in love.
> 
> The one pic shows his color running up his roan leg... I was cleaning their stall and Daisy took Louie outside, I took some pics then ushered them right back inside - way too cold for little ones outside right now.


Super super nice little colty! I can't wait to see him come spring when he sheds out for the first time, his color is going to knock your socks off!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats!! What a cutie! It IS very exciting when you breed your first one, isn't it?


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

It is .... I took off his blankets, he's wearing two right now due to our extreme cold snap, -1 last night... And snapped a couple pictures. Love that Daisy gave him her three white legs and one solid.. And his lightening bolt going up his leg.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

He's absolutely adorable - I love his little dish face!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol he looks so clean next to his mom! Not saying she's so dirty, but he just has that new baby sparkle. He is beautiful.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's OK, Glynnis - she is dirty... it is very cold here, so there will be no baths for some time.... she is very content being a fuzzy, dirty new momma. Louie was running and throwing little kicks at her today - he is starting to get attitude


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

What a stunning little colt! Looking forward to watching him grow. Love his coloring, especially the facial markings. Congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Louie is doing great. Vet came out Wed and confirmed his heart murmur is gone, so he has a clean bill of health. Weather is supposed to get to 45 degrees and sunny, so I am excited to let him outside for more than a few minutes....


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice baby!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Took his blankets off today and let him out in the sun - got some cute pics - I'll slow down with the pictures, I promise - but here they are


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Cute cute cute!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

When has anyone on horse forum ever wished someone would post FEWER pictures??Of a gorgeous foal no less?? Carry on please...😃
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

He is stunning! 

I just love all the VS horses I've known. And a loud roan paint - that's my dream horse right there!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

He is adorable and that facial marking is so unique! Congrats on a lovely colt.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

NEVER slow done on the pictures!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Today my 6 year old, Riley, came out with me while I washed and put up Daisy's tail as Louie has started tasting it - and her tail is quite sparse to begin with. So I washed, conditioned, applied MTG and then put a sock on her tail. 

While I was doing that, Riley and Louie had a chat - she told him that he was a keeper and she was gonna love him forever.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Those are awesome pictures you just posted.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks, JCnGrace - I am going to print out (after photoshopping out the poop - this was before I cleaned the stall obviously) and frame the top n bottom ones, and then try to repeat these pics every year.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

How did I miss this Baby arrival!!:shock: Congrats, he is Stunning!!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

subbing! Love him!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

He's Registered with APHA now, introducing....


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

What a gorgeous boy. And I love the pictures with Riley, that is just too precious.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Ace80908 said:


> Today my 6 year old, Riley, came out with me while I washed and put up Daisy's tail as Louie has started tasting it - and her tail is quite sparse to begin with. So I washed, conditioned, applied MTG and then put a sock on her tail.
> 
> While I was doing that, Riley and Louie had a chat - she told him that he was a keeper and she was gonna love him forever.


So precious. Needs a frame!

He has a beautiful head.


----------



## AlmostTexan (Apr 27, 2014)

He's beautiful!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ohh what a beautiful little colt!!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, the weather has been pretty warm this last week, and for the last couple days I have been leaving his blanket off - just making sure to get them in the barn and close the outside door.. he's been doing really well. Figure I will keep the blanket for when the temp drops under 30. 

It was about 60 degrees out today, which was great. And here are the pics for the day - he is a darker on his neck and shoulders, but not quite as much as the pics would lead you to believe, love his color coming in.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

OK, we're ready for more pictures of that beautiful baby !!!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Louie is loving his stall toys - I hung an apple for him, and have a cone in the stall as well - he also insists on helping spread his shavings, and today he took a roll in them as well. Such a silly baby.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

He's so adorable, I love his coloring , forgive me if this has been asked before but whats your plans for him?


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I will show him APHA - he is breeders trust and breeders futurity nominated, Southern Belle Breeders, and will be NSBA as soon as I get my APHA papers back to send them a copy. 

As a yearling we will compete in In Hand Trail, and then when he grows we will show western events. I won Reserve World Champion in Amt In Hand Trail in 2014, so I am hoping he will be my first World Champion. He's the first one I have ever bred myself, and am just so blessed to have him.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

He looks like a Champion  Are you planning on Gelding him or leaving him intact for a while to see how he matures?


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

ohhh what an adorable cutie!!!!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Northern Horse, I have always said I wouldn't keep a stallion... BUT.... this guy is pretty special. I am going to watch him carefully and see how he matures. His breeding is very good, and he appears to be made very well... It really depends on if I can bear to sell him, and if he turns out to be a very nice stud prospect, that would be the only option. I don't think I am prepared for a stud at our little ranch with my kids and their mares around. More than likely I will geld him and have a really smoking hot show horse for myself and my family... but time will tell ...


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

That's one of the best looking horseforum babies yet! He is gorgeous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, I think I'm in love. He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I made the incredibly hard decision to sell Louie after receiving an offer I couldn't refuse for him. It helps that my two year old Howard is coming along so well - and Louie's sale will finance Howard's training for many months to come. 

He will be a very competitive amateur's new prospect, and I look forward to seeing great things from their partnership... he won't go to his new home until October, he'll be officially sold at his weaning in mid July (at five months). 

In the meantime, here are some pics from a couple weeks ago - he is growing like a weed and moves so, so good. His momma will go back in the ring next year, but after a few years I'll repeat this breeding...


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations on the sale! You made a great baby, and making babies there is a solid market for (even if selling wasn't the whole plan) should be a goal of every breeding. He just gets more handsome!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCUWNxu-wqA

Thanks Sharpie - here is a little video of him - he is so stunning. He has a bright future for sure


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He's going to make a nice looking horse. It would kill me to sell him, the new owner is a lucky one.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Louie is doing great - he leads well, and accepts his halter and handling with no fuss - he is very interested in people and has been a dream... just a very willing, sweet natured little boy. Today I rode his mom Daisy for the first time in months and ponied Louie. 

It is going to be incredibly difficult to let him go - but so proud of this guy. Ignore the mud, it's been raining non stop for about 3 weeks...


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

are you going to rebreed your mare to the same stud again? you might get something with similar color and then you could keep it.


He is ADORABLE! it doesn't surprise me someone wanted to grab him up!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I will repeat the breeding in a few years, Daisy is a really nice mare and I am ready to get her back in the ring


----------

